# Goyard Paris - Lineups and Appointments?



## tootsieroll49

Hi TPF! I am going to be in Paris for a day on a Friday (visiting from Canada finally!) in a couple of weeks and am hoping to visit the Goyard boutique to purchase an Artois PM or Anjou.

Has anyone here had any luck recently with securing an appointment through their request form online?

If I am unable to secure an appointment how are the lines at St Honore?  Reading through the Hermes forums it seems like you could be in line inside/outside for hours for FSH! Wondering if Goyard is as popular.

If anyone here also has an SA they could refer me to, I would very much appreciate it!  You have a guaranteed buyer here 

Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Fellow Canadian here - I was in Paris early April and went to the Goyard boutique at St. Honore - there was a bit of a line up that moved fairly quickly and I was I was in line for about 10 mins. I also went to the Hermes FSH store too where there was no line up but the store was packed inside. Sorry, I do not recall the name of the SA who assisted me with my purchase at Goyard. I went in the afternoon on a weekday without appointments anywhere.


----------



## tootsieroll49

WillstarveforLV said:


> Fellow Canadian here - I was in Paris early April and went to the Goyard boutique at St. Honore - there was a bit of a line up that moved fairly quickly and I was I was in line for about 10 mins. I also went to the Hermes FSH store too where there was no line up but the store was packed inside. Sorry, I do not recall the name of the SA who assisted me with my purchase at Goyard. I went in the afternoon on a weekday without appointments anywhere.



Thanks for letting me know!  Were you successful in getting your items in either Goyard or Hermes FSH?


----------



## tootsieroll49

Update: I received a response within 24 hours for an appointment request at Goyard Paris! Super excited


----------



## WillstarveforLV

tootsieroll49 said:


> Thanks for letting me know!  Were you successful in getting your items in either Goyard or Hermes FSH?


Yes - I did get my bag at Goyard but Hermes was so busy that is made it difficult to shop so I actually did not buy anything at FSH but did at duty free @ CDG.


----------



## xusagi

tootsieroll49 said:


> Update: I received a response within 24 hours for an appointment request at Goyard Paris! Super excited


Hello, fellow Canadian here as well. Do you know whether making an appointment means you can skip the lines? My mum is visiting Paris in September and I’m hoping to ask her to get a St. Louis GM bag for me, but I prefer not to ask her to stand in line if possible. 
Thanks.


----------



## tootsieroll49

xusagi said:


> Hello, fellow Canadian here as well. Do you know whether making an appointment means you can skip the lines? My mum is visiting Paris in September and I’m hoping to ask her to get a St. Louis GM bag for me, but I prefer not to ask her to stand in line if possible.
> Thanks.



Yes! You just go straight to the doorman and I showed him my email. I just got back and was successful in scoring an Artois and a passport cover. The line was about 15-20 people long when I arrived for my 3:30 PM appointment on a Friday. I would highly suggest using their online form to make an appointment. I did it about 2.5 weeks in advance.


----------



## xusagi

tootsieroll49 said:


> Yes! You just go straight to the doorman and I showed him my email. I just got back and was successful in scoring an Artois and a passport cover. The line was about 15-20 people long when I arrived for my 3:30 PM appointment on a Friday. I would highly suggest using their online form to make an appointment. I did it about 2.5 weeks in advance.


That is amazing!! Thank you for sharing this information, I’ll definitely reach out to make an appointment because it will be so much easier for my mum, because I don’t want her to stand in line.


----------



## tootsieroll49

xusagi said:


> That is amazing!! Thank you for sharing this information, I’ll definitely reach out to make an appointment because it will be so much easier for my mum, because I don’t want her to stand in line.



Best of luck!  Do share if you mum was successful in scoring your bag!


----------



## Gigiadri85

Just got back from Paris and there was no appointment necessary. I went to Printemps Haussmann early (about 12:30 pm) and there was one woman in front of me. I waited probably 10 mins in total before I had a SA approach me. He was so attentive and helpful in finding me my first Goyard, a red Artois PM and my husband purchased a cardholder with no feeling of being rushed. Get to the stores early!


----------



## ultravisitor

I had an appointment in Paris at the beginning of the month, and I'm glad. I do not want to wait in line to spend the kind of money I was spending. If I'm spending like that, they will be waiting on me.

Not to mention that there's too much cool stuff to do and buy and eat in Paris to waste time standing in line.


----------



## bethanycrt

ultravisitor said:


> I had an appointment in Paris at the beginning of the month, and I'm glad. I do not want to wait in line to spend the kind of money I was spending. If I'm spending like that, they will be waiting on me.
> 
> Not to mention that there's too much cool stuff to do and buy and eat in Paris to waste time standing in line.


Hi. How did you secure an appointment with Goyard? I might go to Paris in 2 months. TIA!


----------



## xusagi

tootsieroll49 said:


> Best of luck!  Do share if you mum was successful in scoring your bag!


Will do! Thank you!


----------



## ultravisitor

bethanycrt said:


> Hi. How did you secure an appointment with Goyard? I might go to Paris in 2 months. TIA!


There's a form on their website that you can fill out to request an appointment. I did it a few months in advance and never heard back. My friend and I tried again maybe two weeks before the trip and we both got appointments. For each appointment, they allow you to bring one other person.

When you get there, you can just walk in and show the email to the person who greets you.


----------



## bethanycrt

ultravisitor said:


> There's a form on their website that you can fill out to request an appointment. I did it a few months in advance and never heard back. My friend and I tried again maybe two weeks before the trip and we both got appointments. For each appointment, they allow you to bring one other person.
> 
> When you get there, you can just walk in and show the email to the person who greets you.


Thank you!


----------



## na294

Gigiadri85 said:


> Just got back from Paris and there was no appointment necessary. I went to Printemps Haussmann early (about 12:30 pm) and there was one woman in front of me. I waited probably 10 mins in total before I had a SA approach me. He was so attentive and helpful in finding me my first Goyard, a red Artois PM and my husband purchased a cardholder with no feeling of being rushed. Get to the stores early!


I second this approach.  The printemps boutique is great and if you get there between 10 to 12 in the morning you should have zero to no wait.  They have a great selection and also call the other Paris shop to check what is in stock if needed.  Just note that it is closed on Sundays.  The lines here in any case are always much shorter than the original store on FSH.


----------



## Martyp

I'm currently waiting in line at Printemps. Already 30+ minutes. It's packed. I'm a local, I didn't plan to go but I need to know a few prices. They don't tell them by phone, they didn't answer my email.... so I need to line up....‍♀️


----------



## ChloeRD

I tried going to Goyard at Saint Honoré in Paris today (Tuesday) and while I was in Chanel another person told me they waited 3.5 hours right at opening for Goyard ‍. When I passed by around 16:30 there was still a really long line. I’m very surprised. I’m wondering if the brand really blew up or if people are taking advantage of the exchange rates. When I went to Saint Honoré a few years ago during summer time I waited maybe 45min-1 hour?


----------



## alizhan

ChloeRD said:


> I tried going to Goyard at Saint Honoré in Paris today (Tuesday) and while I was in Chanel another person told me they waited 3.5 hours right at opening for Goyard ‍. When I passed by around 16:30 there was still a really long line. I’m very surprised. I’m wondering if the brand really blew up or if people are taking advantage of the exchange rates. When I went to Saint Honoré a few years ago during summer time I waited maybe 45min-1 hour?



The popularity of Goyard has skyrocketed within the past 5 years.  

I visited Goyard 233 rue saint honore boutique more than a decade ago.  I was absolutely impressed with the boutique and its history.  The SA appeared more interested in telling their history, the design, their craftmanship.  Ever since, I would visit the boutique every few year and look forward to the experience.

During the last 5 years or so, I could feel the difference.  For every trip, service becomes less and less personalized, the queue becomes longer and longer, items that i am interested become less and less available.  It has become like another louis Vuitton store.  

The "unique" Goyard experience is truly gone.  Well, I guess that is normal when the brand becomes mainstream.....


----------



## ultravisitor

3.5 hours waiting in line to spend thousands of dollars on coated canvas?

Please.

Again, when I'm spending that kind of money, the SAs will be waiting on me. I'm not wasting my time in line. I'm not that desperate and materialistic.


----------



## Purselover724

I was in Paris for one day at the end of July. I went to st. Honore at 3pm. The line was so long they stopped letting people get on line and it closed at 6. I just walked away, but I was pretty bummed I really wanted to make a purchase. It’s frustrating esp since I knew what I wanted and would have been in and out.


----------



## Stregahorn

You can make an appointment and go right in at your appointed time.


----------



## Lillianlm

I’m very pleased. I submitted the form requesting an appointment in the Paris store (233) for a date in late September when we’ll be in Paris and I heard back with an appointment verification the following day. Fingers crossed that they have the Artois PM in stock!


----------



## xusagi

Lillianlm said:


> I’m very pleased. I submitted the form requesting an appointment in the Paris store (233) for a date in late September when we’ll be in Paris and I heard back with an appointment verification the following day. Fingers crossed that they have the Artois PM in stock!


I also submitted the form on Saturday for an appointment in late September at 233 in Paris, hopefully I hear something back soon .


----------



## xusagi

Question - how long does it usually take for the store (Paris 233) to get back to you with an appointment response? I submitted the form on Saturday and still haven’t heard back… should I just patiently wait? I asked for an appointment on September 23


----------



## ultravisitor

xusagi said:


> Question - how long does it usually take for the store (Paris 233) to get back to you with an appointment response? I submitted the form on Saturday and still haven’t heard back… should I just patiently wait? I asked for an appointment on September 23


The first time I requested an appointment it was about six weeks out, and I never heard back. The next time I requested about two weeks in advance, and I heard back the next day.


----------



## xusagi

ultravisitor said:


> The first time I requested an appointment it was about six weeks out, and I never heard back. The next time I requested about two weeks in advance, and I heard back the next day.


Ahh I see, thank you. I will patiently wait for two more days and if I don't hear back I'll submit the form online again. September 23 is just two weeks out.


----------



## Lillianlm

xusagi said:


> Ahh I see, thank you. I will patiently wait for two more days and if I don't hear back I'll submit the form online again. September 23 is just two weeks out.


I think this is wise. 

As I mentioned above, I heard back about 24 hours after sending my appointment request form.


----------



## xusagi

Lillianlm said:


> I think this is wise.
> 
> As I mentioned above, I heard back about 24 hours after sending my appointment request form.


I also received a confirmation for my appointment in the evening!!! So excited, hoping I can get a Saint Louis PM that day!


----------



## Lillianlm

xusagi said:


> I also received a confirmation for my appointment in the evening!!! So excited, hoping I can get a Saint Louis PM that day!


Fingers crossed for both of us that they have a decent stock


----------



## xusagi

Quick update - I just got off a quick call with my mum, who was travelling in Paris. I asked her to check out three colors in the Saint Louis PM or GM tote, Green, Grey and Navy, and NONE in stock. These three colors are sold out in both PM and GM sizes, my mum told me stock is very low and what the sales have shown her are ugly (LOL), there is just bright blue tote... not the navy one though.


----------



## Lillianlm

Here’s my report on visiting the Paris boutique today.

About 3 weeks ago, I completed the online form asking for an appointment for today, in the morning. I received an email without 24 hours, confirming the date and a specific time, with instruction to present the email to the doorman.

I arrived at the store 20 minutes early. There were about 20 people lined up outside. I showed the doorman my email, he immediately allowed me in, checked my name on his list and asked me to wait on the side. Within a minute, a sales associate approached me and it was time to shop!

I was most interested in seeing an Artois PM but there were none in stock in any color. He had a couple of MMs (black and gray) available. I asked about the Anjou PM and he had sky blue (which I had asked for) and black - perhaps there were other colors available. There was a Boheme available in black, as well as one of the new Claire Voie GMs in white with turquoise lining. I ultimately chose the Anjou in sky blue and will post photos once I get home. 

The store is beautiful and I found everyone I dealt with - the doorman, the SA, and the gal who processed my payment/VAT refund docs - to be helpful and courteous. I never felt rushed by the staff, although it’s hard to take one’s time because of the relative tightness of the store and the fact that each piece is brought out as requested.  

Based on my experience, I urge anyone planning on visiting this boutique to plan ahead and secure an appointment. It was a breeze!


----------



## CWLS

Impromptu trip to Paris on Wednesday 28th September. Passed the Rue St Honoré store at 2:15pm and decided to get in line as the queue was relatively short. Took 45 mins to get into the store. I was hoping to get a St Louis PM in grey or green, the SA said there was none in either and that there was basically no colours in stock. She went to go double check though and came out with the last green! She said I was incredibly lucky. Took another 30 mins to wait for the cashier to call out my name to pay. In total about 1 hour 30 mins from start to finish.


----------



## MahaM

Hi 

I just came back from Paris last night.
St. Honore store currently have  no appointments as I e-mailed them before arrived and they told me I can come to the store. 

End of September I was in South of France , there is a Goyard store at Monaco and there was no queue . 

Last week in Paris St. Honor always has long queues, so I went to Printemps they had a shorter queue.
Sales people are very friendly and they give each customer all the time they needed to  try and take their  time to decide what they  want and they give advice if you ask them . 
They told me in  St. Louis PM is not available  in Paris. Also , plumet and cap vert are not available.
You can make and order but I guess you have to put  the initials  . I wanted the Ambassade PM (grey) but wasn’t sure if I will really use it regularly, so I didn’t order it .

In Monaco they had Saint Louis PM but no Belvedere. 

I got Saint Louis GM ( black) + cap vert  ( burgundy ) from Monaco and Belvedere PM ( black ) from Paris .


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I was in Paris this week and heard that the current waiting time is 2h and stocks are very bad (the main store, no idea about Printemps). Meaning no colours.

I didn’t even try to get into the store based on that info. Plus I passed by once and was put-off by the visibly long queue.

I’ll be back in March. Let’s see if it gets better. But I have all I need anyway and was just thinking about a spontaneous purchase.


----------



## oliveyou618

I wanted to share my experience at the 233 Rue Saint-Honore store in Paris last week. I had made an appointment almost a month in advance and was able to walk right in at my assigned time. The line looked very long at 15:30 in the afternoon on a tuesday, going up and down the sidewalk. They did not have the color I was looking for in the St Louis GM (sky blue). I did see other customers looking at an orange one and a green one in both PM and GM sizes. 
They did have the other bag i was looking for, the Petit Flot. I requested to see it in green and black/tan and they had both in stock. I purchased the green Petit Flot and was thrilled because I had heard stock was low, I feel like I got lucky. Price was 1790 Euros for the Petit Flot I purchased. Everyone was super friendly, never rushed us, encouraged shopping around, and VAT check out was very easy.


----------



## allanrvj

For people going to the Paris stores, could you ask about the price of the Cassette Trunk Bag? Concierge won't give me info and tells me to go to the store when I'm 1300 km away


----------



## purselover__

Passed in front of the Saint Honoré store yesterday a few times during the day and the line was huge. 
The Printemps store was empty by the morning and in the afternoon had a huge line as well.


----------



## pcil

Can someone share the link to make an appt in Paris? I went to Goyard website and I only see appointment form for Japan, US and Singapore stores.


----------



## TeriT

Hello Everyone,
A couple of weeks ago, I filled in the appointment request form online  for an appointment later this month in London. How long does it take them to respond with an appointment time? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## crisbac

pcil said:


> Can someone share the link to make an appt in Paris? I went to Goyard website and I only see appointment form for Japan, US and Singapore stores.


How strange...! I used this link to make an appointment for the Milan store:


			https://www.goyard.com/eu_en/boutique-appointment
		

And now it only shows for Japan, Singapore and the US!


----------



## pcil

crisbac said:


> How strange...! I used this link to make an appointment for the Milan store:
> 
> 
> https://www.goyard.com/eu_en/boutique-appointment
> 
> 
> And now it only shows for Japan, Singapore and the US!


Thank you! That's the one I was referring to as well. I thought there's a different secret link out there  I hope they'll put back all the other stores soon!


----------



## Purselover724

Does anyone have a direct email to the Paris store?


----------



## jayjay77

I just got back from a week in Paris and the lines were very long. I applied for an appointment four weeks before my trip, but Goyard responded that they could not give me an appointment. And I see now Paris is not an option in the appointment request form.

Monday I went to Goyard at Pritemps around noon and the line was very long 20-25 people and not moving. I gave up after 45 minutes of waiting and only two or three customers had been served during that time. Tuesday I went back to Goyard Pritemps at 6:15 pm only to be told the line had been closed at 6:00 pm and no one else could join. Walked past both Goyard Pritemps and St Honore on Thursday and lines were still 20-25 people.

At this point I decided no Goyard for me, but on Saturday my last day in Paris I walked past Goyard St Honore midday and line was surprisingly short 10-12 people. Apparently stock was very low and the were advising people to come back next week, but a gentleman from Goyard was asking each person what they wanted so you could find out in advance if it was worth the wait. I wanted an Artois MM and yes it was in stock but only in black which was my preferred color!

The wait was around 35-40 minutes. I got my Artois MM in black and a St. Louis PM in grey. For the SL PM the sky blue was sold out but they had black, white, gray, green and possibly a few other colors that I did not ask about.

I’m very happy with my purchases but may just plan on buying in the US going forward.


----------



## Lillianlm

jayjay77 said:


> I just got back from a week in Paris and the lines were very long. I applied for an appointment four weeks before my trip, but Goyard responded that they could not give me an appointment. And I see now Paris is not an option in the appointment request form.
> 
> Monday I went to Goyard at Pritemps around noon and the line was very long 20-25 people and not moving. I gave up after 45 minutes of waiting and only two or three customers had been served during that time. Tuesday I went back to Goyard Pritemps at 6:15 pm only to be told the line had been closed at 6:00 pm and no one else could join. Walked past both Goyard Pritemps and St Honore on Thursday and lines were still 20-25 people.
> 
> At this point I decided no Goyard for me, but on Saturday my last day in Paris I walked past Goyard St Honore midday and line was surprisingly short 10-12 people. Apparently stock was very low and the were advising people to come back next week, but a gentleman from Goyard was asking each person what they wanted so you could find out in advance if it was worth the wait. I wanted an Artois MM and yes it was in stock but only in black which was my preferred color!
> 
> The wait was around 35-40 minutes. I got my Artois MM in black and a St. Louis PM in grey. For the SL PM the sky blue was sold out but they had black, white, gray, green and possibly a few other colors that I did not ask about.
> 
> I’m very happy with my purchases but may just plan on buying in the US going forward.
> 
> View attachment 5657354


I’m delighted that the visit worked out for you and that you were able to buy those two lovely bags. I bought an Anjou in Paris in September and, between the strength of the dollar and my expected VAT refund (which I’m still waiting for-grrrrrrr), I believe I paid about a third less than I would have if I bought the bag in the US. So it was definitely worth your time to shop in Paris. Enjoy your bags!


----------



## jayjay77

Thank you! I estimate savings of about 30% vs US and 37% or so with VAT refund. Hope we both get VAT refunds soon! They told me it would take a month but sounds like yours has been takin longer.


----------



## katg519

Was at Goyard St. Honore this morning.  Got there 15 minutes before opening and still waited about 1.5 hours before we entered the store.  Stock was pretty good, ended up purchasing a St Sulpice card case and an Anjou Mini.  My hubby wanted a card holder but they didn’t have what he wanted.  The SA was nice enough to check the stock for what’s coming in the next day and offered to see us with an appointment for tomorrow.  Overall it was a pretty good trip.


----------



## Lillianlm

jayjay77 said:


> Thank you! I estimate savings of about 30% vs US and 37% or so with VAT refund. Hope we both get VAT refunds soon! They told me it would take a month but sounds like yours has been takin longer.


Just noted my VAT refund  - it took 7 weeks to post.


----------



## dearsunny

For reference, I was at Goyard St. Honore mid November. We tried twice: once in the evening and once before opening.

For the time before opening, we arrived 20 min before opening and was 10th in line. Still had to wait ~1.5 hours before seeing an SA.

When we entered the store, most of the SAs were in a meeting so only 3 SAs were available hence the long wait at opening. We asked for cap vert, mini alpin and belvedere. SA went to check and came back quickly saying nothing was available.

While we were deciding on a card holder, the staff meeting ended. *THIS WAS KEY.* We found out at this point that the staff meeting was actually SAs sorting through that day's delivery of bags. We ended up getting first pick of the cap verts (only 4 delivered that day). We could only buy 1 because the cap vert is the only style with a limit (1 per group).

Summary:
- Don't be the first few people to go into the store.
- Cap vert purchase limit (1 per group)
- Total bag limit (5 per year globally)
- No belvedere shipped in awhile
- Line cuts off 1.5 hours before closing


----------



## lorr429

dearsunny said:


> For reference, I was at Goyard St. Honore mid November. We tried twice: once in the evening and once before opening.
> 
> For the time before opening, we arrived 20 min before opening and was 10th in line. Still had to wait ~1.5 hours before seeing an SA.
> 
> When we entered the store, most of the SAs were in a meeting so only 3 SAs were available hence the long wait at opening. We asked for cap vert, mini alpin and belvedere. SA went to check and came back quickly saying nothing was available.
> 
> While we were deciding on a card holder, the staff meeting ended. *THIS WAS KEY.* We found out at this point that the staff meeting was actually SAs sorting through that day's delivery of bags. We ended up getting first pick of the cap verts (only 4 delivered that day). We could only buy 1 because the cap vert is the only style with a limit (1 per group).
> 
> Summary:
> - Don't be the first few people to go into the store.
> - Cap vert purchase limit (1 per group)
> - Total bag limit (5 per year globally)
> - No belvedere shipped in awhile
> - Line cuts off 1.5 hours before closing


Thank you for the heads up! I’ll be going tomorrow and will be sure to get there right before they open. Hope the black cap-vert is in stock *fingers crossed*


----------

